
OneTravel creates fake booking urgency via random numbers in JavaScript - brokentone
https://twitter.com/OphirHarpaz/status/1184486445039411201
======
kilo_bravo_3
ABET requires that ethics be taught as part of an ABET-accredited engineering
degree.

To include "4\. an ability to recognize ethical and professional
responsibilities in engineering situations and make informed judgments, which
must consider the impact of engineering solutions in global, economic,
environmental, and societal contexts"

Every single time a "wHaT eVeRy DeVeLoPeR mUsT kNoW" link is posted on HN I
ctrl-f it for "ethic" and every single time: "Phrase not found".

As far as I can tell, unless there is either professionalization or
legislation (or both) in the software development world organizations will
never, ever, stop trying to screw their users.

Neither professionalization nor legislation will "solve" the rampant abuse of
the public by software developers in the form of unethical PII harvesting and
sharing, outright lying like in the case of nearly every single travel site,
or the complete and utter disregard for security that many organizations
exhibit, but it's a start.

~~~
perl4ever
"ABET requires that ethics be taught as part of an ABET-accredited engineering
degree."

Ok, but presumably you state that to imply those degree holders are more
ethical _and_ that leads to more ethical outcomes in the organizations that
employ them. What kind of support do you think there is for that?

And you're implying software developers don't take any ethics class(es) in
college, which is false.

